# What kind of sight cut is mil-spec?



## Benny1636 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys I just recieved a milspec for christmas like this one pictured...Springfield 1911 MilSpec SS - Springfield Armory 1911 - SGCUSA (how lucky am I?) I am in love with this thing and its time to start making her mine. The fire thing I want to do is put fully adjustable sights on it, preferably fully adjustable night sights but if I cant find those then I at least want fully adjustable sights. The problem is this is my first 1911 and I dont know anything about what kind of sight to get. What is the cut called on it? And can I get the right size or will I have to have a gunsmith do some cutting? I dont know that I am willing to let someone cut into my new baby lol. Thanks for any help. (Also does anyone know a really good custom grip maker for them?)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless you are a dedicated bulls-eye shooter, adjustable sights on a 1911 are completely unnecessary.
Fixed sights are much sturdier and, if properly regulated, just as accurate.

If your pistol's fixed sights are zeroed at 25 yards, your pistol is properly regulated for practical self-defense shooting at any distance between its muzzle and 50 yards.
It will be much more intrinsically accurate than you are.

Night sights are a nice gimmick, but also completely unnecessary. Indeed, in very low light they can be a serious distraction, rivetting your focus on the sights when you should be fixing your gaze on the Bad Guy.
If the light is so low that you can't see your sights, how do you know at whom you're shooting?
Better than night sights is a good flashlight, and some training in how to use it properly.

If you are still intent upon adding adjustable sights to your 1911, let a good gunsmith do the job. It is not a kitchen-table-gunsmithing sort of thing.
The slot into which the sight fits is called a "dovetail," and any decent gunsmith will know the correct size, and how to fit and regulate the sights.

Grips? Google "1911 custom grips," or look at this location: http://www.esmeralda.cc/


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're dead set on adjustables,you aren't going to find much worth while without machining the slide.It isn't a cheap undertaking to be professionally done,and it's even more expensive when done unprofessionally.Even good fixed sights require machining.Novak is probably your best bet,it's a popular cut that others make sights for,and he makes an adjustable version along with Champion (or Kensight).I don't know how rugged they are though.BoMar copies have some good strong ones made by some companies,but the sight blade can break if dropped on it enough.The cut is more intricate than Novak so the price will go up some.

Like Steve said,fixed are the strongest and best bet unless you will be using this as a competition gun or changing loads often.


----------

